# Standing Olympic Shoulder Press



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello guys n gals,

Been a while since ive posted but I have to ask this (as obvious as the answer maybe to some).

Ive recently switched from seated (smithkline+DB) shoulder press to standing shoulder press with olympic bar. I noticed my back bends back far quite a bit but can lift the weight im on and its not too heavy. I lowered the weight to support a straight back and find the weight a little too light (can reach 12-14 reps when I want to reach 6-8). My question is how far bent a back is 'far enough'?

Enjoy ya weekends people!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I found this good mate[video=youtube;GJFjYyA40ss]


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You should try and make the exercise as hard as possible

If you are bending your back, you are taking some of the exercise away from the shoulders

Going up in poundages should never be done at the expense of form


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks meeky n yanny! dropping the weight (aka ego) is the response i thought id get. Ill slow down my reps at the lower weight.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd guess this exercise would slowly work up in weight.

But if its olympic style you'd like with a jolt of the knees too to get the hevier weights up.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The leaning back is you subconsciously looking for more power by getting the upper pecs into play.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks renshaw, is it safe to joltthe knees to help elevatethe bar?



Chris sanchez said:


> The leaning back is you subconsciously looking for more power by getting the upper pecs into play.


Yes, i agree. N felt this on the day too!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try seated presses, your less likely to lose form and you can keep a nice safe arch in your lower back without risking hyperextending, or dropping your head to one side as you try and press the final rep... :wink:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a dumb exercise unless you want to get into competing in it.

It's not a good muscle builder by comparison to others, it is stressing your spinal column and putting more stress on the discs than need be.

Do it seated with dumbells.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> try seated presses, your less likely to lose form and you can keep a nice safe arch in your lower back without risking hyperextending, or dropping your head to one side as you try and press the final rep... :wink:





Extreme said:


> This is a dumb exercise unless you want to get into competing in it.
> 
> It's not a good muscle builder by comparison to others, it is stressing your spinal column and putting more stress on the discs than need be.
> 
> Do it seated with dumbells.


Sorted. Thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

An excellent blog!I like it.but The meaning of the last paragraph a bit puzzled.It's always good to have passions in life to keep yourself from going down the negative path and work towards staying positive.I really enjoyed this. You can look your article comments. This information has really been helpful for most of the readers. I really appreciate the way you have written about this. I will really like to read more on this from you. I know your expertise on this. I must say we should have an online discussion on this.

Cheap branded sports nutrition

Cheap branded protein powder

Clothing for bodybuilders.

Six Pack Bags


----------

